# Me and my New Gibson J-200!



## T5C1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! What a guitar! In comparing it to my Taylor LM-50-514-CE (piece 22 of 50) and my Gibson L4-A this baby simply kicks their respective butts in term of sound, ease of play and overall eye candy! Distinctively Gibson! Craftsmen built in Montana and of course a rich history makes the Gibson J-200 a solid investment! I am very pleased and thought this could be of value to anyone considering the purchase of a higher end accoustic.

I also own a Taylor T5-C1 Maple Tobacco Sunburst, a Gibson LP Studio, a Marlique Rhino Signature, a Yamaha Pacifica and 2 Takamine electric accoustics hence a pretty good judge of what makes for a quality sound and overall workmanship qualities of a guitar.

Goes without saying I am a big fan of both Gibson and Taylor! 

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

congrats-I play a J50 and love it-where did you get your J 200?


----------



## T5C1 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Purchased at..*

Lauzon Music Centre in Ottawa. I buy my Taylors and Gibson's from them. Their Luthier is Factory trained both for Taylors and Gibsons. I think they are one of the largest guitar ratailers in Canada?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

The J200 is a great great guitar. Thats the one I want someday.:food-smiley-004: Cograts. How was the setup from the store, or did they set it up for you? Any chance of a pic.? is it the natural Spruce w/Maple?


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

T5C1 said:


> Wow! What a guitar! In comparing it to my Taylor LM-50-514-CE (piece 22 of 50) and my Gibson L4-A this baby simply kicks their respective butts in term of sound, ease of play and overall eye candy! Distinctively Gibson! Craftsmen built in Montana and of course a rich history makes the Gibson J-200 a solid investment! I am very pleased and thought this could be of value to anyone considering the purchase of a higher end accoustic.
> 
> I also own a Taylor T5-C1 Maple Tobacco Sunburst, a Gibson LP Studio, a Marlique Rhino Signature, a Yamaha Pacifica and 2 Takamine electric accoustics hence a pretty good judge of what makes for a quality sound and overall workmanship qualities of a guitar.
> 
> ...


Congrats man , I may have actually played yours if it was the one in there 2 weeks ago, I also tried the Hummingbird artist they just got in . My wm45 came from there , would love to someday get a J200 also . good folk at Lauzon .
John


----------



## T5C1 (Dec 9, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> The J200 is a great great guitar. Thats the one I want someday.:food-smiley-004: Cograts. How was the setup from the store, or did they set it up for you? Any chance of a pic.? is it the natural Spruce w/Maple?


Set up AAA+, Natural Spruce/Maple commonly known as a Blonde. 

http://www.gibson.com/Products/Gibson Acoustic Guitars/Gibson Acoustic Guitars/Super Jumbos/SJ-200/


----------



## T5C1 (Dec 9, 2006)

*That would be the one!*



madog99 said:


> Congrats man , I may have actually played yours if it was the one in there 2 weeks ago, I also tried the Hummingbird artist they just got in . My wm45 came from there , would love to someday get a J200 also . good folk at Lauzon .
> John


Jason set it up to practicaly play on it's own 

Pat


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

T5C1 said:


> Jason set it up to practicaly play on it's own
> 
> Pat


Well I din't slobber on it and took my jacket off :tongue: . Nice axe for sure ! One of my buddy's got his J100 there also and I got a A&L ami from them a month ago or so . 
I had that fella do a bone saddle for my gib and I am very happy with that . 
Did you try the HB artist they have in ? I was somewhat taken by the sound and feel of it also .
John


----------

